# Unsung WWII heroes finally get their due



## Colin1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Unsung World War II heroes finally get their due - CNN.com


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 17, 2009)

Good for the WASP's. They did a great service during the war.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 18, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

That's great! It's about time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2009)

About time!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

It definitely should have happened much sooner.


Wheelsup


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

True...


----------

